# Homeowner will not pay



## Jimmy Roger (Nov 15, 2008)

*Payment*

Your issue is quite common. You have just "paid" for a real lesson: 
1. Do not do what you think you should do - do what you know you should do accordingly to the agreement(s). 
2. Always report on acts you are taking which might be different than the original agreement
3. As people wrote above, there will always be people that would like others to do the work for them for free or some extra work for free - especially when it comes to "fixed price projects"
4. Be nice to customers who aprriciate your work, your professionalism and your rights to get paid for that at time
5. Don't be nice to people that thinks your time and work worth less than the payment they should provide
6. Be as accurate as you can while creating the agreement
7. Smile. This is life. **** happens. :thumbup:


----------

